# Ultra 585?



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

New bike lust.. Since I haven't had a new bike in months, I'm starting to get a bit antsy and I'm finding myself looking at them, lusting. I really like the 585 I began riding late this summer, can't find any shortcomings with it (other than the rider, sometimes) I am thinking.."Maybe a 585 Ultra, If the 585 is great, the Ultra should be Ultra-Great, no?" Anyhow, that's my rationalization. Has anyone here actually ridden the two, back to back?
I've got a good 'feel' for different frames. Having a couple of nice bikes, concurrently, is one of my hobbies. Trying different ones often is something I enjoy. I wonder if I'd find much difference between the standard 585 and the Ultra 585? Anyone?
Not too interested in going the 595 route yet. I'm not a fan of that seat set-up. Think I will wait a year and see if everyone who owns one still likes em then.
So, anybody care to compare the two 585s in real world experiences? I've read the ads, so I know what the company says. 
Don Hanson


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

well, what i can say is this:

i rode a 585 XL back in august. felt great. not a long ride, but just around a few blocks. felt plenty stiff, cornered well, and all that jazz...

i've got my 585 Ultra, XXL, and love it. its probably just as stiff, despite being larger. i just can't remember the first ride on the regular 585 to a perfect T.

If you're getting new bike lust only months after getting a new bike, what's your regular bike-buying interval?!?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

ethanweiss90 said:


> well, what i can say is this:
> 
> i rode a 585 XL back in august. felt great. not a long ride, but just around a few blocks. felt plenty stiff, cornered well, and all that jazz...
> 
> ...


Thanks, 
My 'regular' bike interval seems to be a couple of months, but the Look 585 is my first brand new bike in quite some time. Been getting 'new-to-me' bikes off ebay, with good success now for a couple of seasons, just messing around looking for the best fits, seeing what I think of the various makes and geometrys, etc. 

Since I'm liking my XL 585 so much and I don't find 'comfort' very high on my frame atribute priority scale, I've been wondering if an Ultra 585 would give me any increase in performance. If, indeed, the Ultra is actually noticably more rigid than the 585 standard, which is plenty rigid anyhow..

Only a Cannondale Cadd 7 frame, of all my rides, has ever 'put me off' because of an uncomfortable ride, and that was as much for noise as it was for actual ride quality. That frame was a horrible ride on chip-n-seal roads and creaked and clicked maddeningly all the while..without any noticable advantage in speed.

Thanks for the input on the 585s..
Don Hanson


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Here's a note I wrote to someone recently when asked about the Ultra vs Standard models. Maybe it will help here as well.


----
There is a flex to the 585, though as you can tell from many/most of the reviews, it's not a a detraction on the ride of that bike.

The Ultra came about as a request from Germany & the US where there seems to be a contingent of bigger/stronger riders than in the rest of the world. So in response to the need for a stiffer frame, the Ultra was born.

One of the natural thoughts on stiffer is that it is for bigger size or heavier riders. While that may be true for some, it's unfortunately not true in all cases (though it would be so much easier for us if it were!!! LOL!).

For instance, I'm 210lbs...I currently ride a '06 585. I've tested both the Ultra & the 595 & have found that, both of those bikes are too stiff for me. I'm far more of a casual rider, but I still want a great performing bike. So for me, the standard 585 is the perfect bike. And to be perfectly honest, it's probably going to be the best choice for many potential Look buyers as well.

As always, I'd really suggest that you give each model a test ride. That's the only way to really get a good idea of which stiffness will be the best match for your needs.

Sorry for the lengthy response!


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Tino, you ride a 53?

928, I ride a 53 585 and would like a stiffer BB area. If i buy new again, i'd buy a ultra. I'd imagine that a XL 585 would be too flexy for my liking. I love my 585. I just know it could be a little stiffer for me. 150lbs.


----------



## HighFlyer (Sep 5, 2002)

Are you guys saying that as the frame gets bigger the bike will flex more? Does Look not change the amount of carbon, tube diameter and lug size depending on the frame size?
It is a good point that I really had not thought of as I'd be looking at an XL.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*pardon?*



rensho said:


> Tino, you ride a 53?
> 
> 928, I ride a 53 585 and would like a stiffer BB area. If i buy new again, i'd buy a ultra. I'd imagine that a XL 585 would be too flexy for my liking. I love my 585. I just know it could be a little stiffer for me. 150lbs.


so you ride a smaller size i.e. stiffer frame to what Thor used to win TDF green jersey in 2005, you weigh much less that Thor does, you put out much less power than Thor does (let me know if I got any of this wrong) and yet you want more stiff BB? Hmmm.

My personal bet would be that with logo's painted over >95% of all road riders would not be able to tell the difference between a cooking 555/565 and Ultra 595 except that Ultra 595 would be less comfortable/forgiving on all but the smoothest roads. 

If you want a new toy, then fair enough, spend your money and just buy it but trying to justify it on the grounds that the current toy is sub-par is childish.

Enjoy your ride, whatever it is.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Whoa! Did not say anything about "sub-par"*



acid_rider said:


> so you ride a smaller size i.e. stiffer frame to what Thor used to win TDF green jersey in 2005, you weigh much less that Thor does, you put out much less power than Thor does (let me know if I got any of this wrong) and yet you want more stiff BB? Hmmm.
> 
> My personal bet would be that with logo's painted over >95% of all road riders would not be able to tell the difference between a cooking 555/565 and Ultra 595 except that Ultra 595 would be less comfortable/forgiving on all but the smoothest roads.
> 
> ...


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

acid_rider said:


> so you ride a smaller size i.e. stiffer frame to what Thor used to win TDF green jersey in 2005, you weigh much less that Thor does, you put out much less power than Thor does (let me know if I got any of this wrong) and yet you want more stiff BB? Hmmm.
> 
> My personal bet would be that with logo's painted over >95% of all road riders would not be able to tell the difference between a cooking 555/565 and Ultra 595 except that Ultra 595 would be less comfortable/forgiving on all but the smoothest roads.
> 
> ...


No need to get all worked up. It is just my opinion. I won't tell you how you should feel about your frame.
I don't attest to know how Thor's frame is constructed. At 6'1", he only rides a L, 55cm, which frankly is 1 size smaller than most at that size. I wonder if he is trying to keep it stiffer, rather than going to a 57. If you look at that 14cm stem he's running, along with the setback post...
Either way, if you feel my bike is stiff enough for me, so be it.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

HighFlyer said:


> Are you guys saying that as the frame gets bigger the bike will flex more? Does Look not change the amount of carbon, tube diameter and lug size depending on the frame size?
> It is a good point that I really had not thought of as I'd be looking at an XL.


Some mfgs do, some don't. Tino or Chas may be able to speak to that.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Each size of frame from Look has a different tubeset. They each have their own butting & tapers, specific to the size frame that's being built. This is to ensure (or try to) that the ride that you get on a 49cm is the same ride as the 59cm. Relatively speaking of course.

And remember, just because something works for 1 person, doesn't mean it will work for everyone. As I said, I like my bike because of my size, experience & riding style (or lack thereof.. LOL!). That doesn't mean that someone that is my exact size is going to feel the same way. 

That's why we're so excited about the Ultra bikes this year. No longer are we making 1 stiffness that is a make or break for everyone. We've got choices now so that hopefully we'll be able to reach a broader customer base. 

Now as far as ride quality, Chas could speak to that better than I could as he's had more saddle time on the Ultra & is just about ready to build a new 595 Ultra.

Chas????


----------

